# DODGE PUSH PLATES FISHER MINUTE MOUNT



## HYDROCLEAN (Dec 3, 2000)

I WAS WONDERING WHAT A USED SET OF PUSHPLATES WOULD BE WORTH FOR A 1997 DODGE RAM FISHER MINUTE MOUNT?
I HAVE A SET FOR SALE AND NOT TO SURE WHAT PRICE TO ASK.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I have 2 extra sets for the Fisher Minute mounts too.I was wondering the same thing.I know one set fits Dodge Ram 1994-1996 8800 3/4 ton& 10500GVWR 1 ton .I also have a set off a 1994 Ford F150 4x4,I have the forward lighting harnesses for both trucks too.I would like to trade for a set of GM mounts,1988-1999,or sell to anyone who needs them.


----------



## tom21089 (Apr 8, 2009)

John DiMartino;8029 said:


> I have 2 extra sets for the Fisher Minute mounts too.I was wondering the same thing.I know one set fits Dodge Ram 1994-1996 8800 3/4 ton& 10500GVWR 1 ton .I also have a set off a 1994 Ford F150 4x4,I have the forward lighting harnesses for both trucks too.I would like to trade for a set of GM mounts,1988-1999,or sell to anyone who needs them.


Hey i chevy minute mount snowplow setup. I am looking for a dodge setup. Let me know if you still have them. call me at 610 574-8146. thanks tom


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

tom21089;817767 said:


> Hey i chevy minute mount snowplow setup. I am looking for a dodge setup. Let me know if you still have them. call me at 610 574-8146. thanks tom


I sure hope he sold them some time in the last NINE years.


----------



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

HYDROCLEAN said:


> I WAS WONDERING WHAT A USED SET OF PUSHPLATES WOULD BE WORTH FOR A 1997 DODGE RAM FISHER MINUTE MOUNT?
> I HAVE A SET FOR SALE AND NOT TO SURE WHAT PRICE TO ASK.


Do you still have these plates for the dodge?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this thread is from 2000 so assuming no longer for sale


----------

